# Baked Bananas rec



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2005)

I tried this for the first time tonight...DH, loved it...Baked Bananas
4-bananas
2oz soft brown sugar
2-Tbsp. oj
pinch of nutmeg
pinch of cinnamon
2-tsp dark rum
1-oz. butter or margarine
Cut bananas in half the long way, place in baking dish that is lightly buttered. Mix sugar,oj,spices and rum and pour over fruit. Bake in preheated oven at 450 about 15 min..Baste occasionally..Serve topped with heavy cream or ice cream..
Serves 4
ENJOY 
kadesma


----------



## tweedee (Aug 2, 2005)

I used to fix this for my children when they were little and they loved it.

2 large cooking bananas, peeled and sliced
1 dozen eggs, shelled and scrambled
1/2 stick butter

Melt butter in skillet. Add sliced bananas and cook until slightly golden. Add scrambled eggs and stir. cooking until completely cooked.

Enjoy!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Tweedee,

I have a little grandson who loves bananas and eggs, I'l make this for him saturday when he comes for the day..I know he will love it.
kadesma


----------



## corazon (Aug 2, 2005)

I've made something similar to this and served it with french toast.  It is very yummy!


----------



## Haggis (Aug 3, 2005)

Kadesma's recipe would also be delicious served with some coconut cream, either on side or incorporated into the dish before it comes into the oven.

Additionally, an idea from a favourite baked pear dessert of mine is to mix together 1 cup of dessicated (shredded) coconut with 1/4 cup of caster sugar and 1 eggwhite (no need to whip it) then top the bananas with this mixture. This creates a delicious coconut macaroon mixture that could be put onto the bananas for the last 5-10 minutes of baking until it goes a nice golden colour.

This mixture could easily be doubled if you need more to cover the bananas.


----------



## msalper (Aug 3, 2005)

Eggs and bananas: Do they really give good taste together!!!?


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 3, 2005)

A favourite of my children when they were young..

1 banana for each child (big ones work best).
Take one Mars bar, refrigerated until hard and then cut into thin slices.

Peel the banana.  Cut slices through (not all the way) and stick a slice of Mars Bar in it.  Wrap in foil and either barbeque or stick in a hot oven until the Mars bar melts.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Kadesma's recipe would also be delicious served with some coconut cream, either on side or incorporated into the dish before it comes into the oven.
> 
> Additionally, an idea from a favourite baked pear dessert of mine is to mix together 1 cup of dessicated (shredded) coconut with 1/4 cup of caster sugar and 1 eggwhite (no need to whip it) then top the bananas with this mixture. This creates a delicious coconut macaroon mixture that could be put onto the bananas for the last 5-10 minutes of baking until it goes a nice golden colour.
> 
> This mixture could easily be doubled if you need more to cover the bananas.


haggis,
I love this idea and next time I make the bamamas I'll try your recipe..Thank you, it sounds delicious.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> A favourite of my children when they were young..
> 
> 1 banana for each child (big ones work best).
> Take one Mars bar, refrigerated until hard and then cut into thin slices.
> ...


Ishbel, forget the kids, I'll have one of these  Really, this looks like a recipe all my kids, big and small would like thanks for sharing your idea.
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 3, 2005)

I forgot to say, the 'slices' should be about an inch thick....   That allows plenty of banana between the bits of melted choc!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know. I've decided to do this for the kids  saturday night.

kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 3, 2005)

Be careful with them... the Mars Bars caramel layer stays really HOT for quite a while!  Don't want caramel burns on the children, do we?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be careful, glad you warned me though..Most likely I'd be the one getting burned 

kadesma


----------

